# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ προσωπικότητας (Γ)

## anasia

Τεστ Γ
Απαντήστε οσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτήσεις:

*Κλεμμένες φράουλες*
Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?
3.Ξαφνικά μπαινει ο ιδιοκτήτης και αρχίζει να σας φωνάζει. Τι λέτε για να υπερασπιστείτε τον εαυτο σας?
4.Τωρα που ολα τέλιωσαν, πώς ήταν τελικά η γευση που είχαν οι φράουλες? Πώς νιώσατε όταν κλέβατε?

Η εξήγηση θα αναφεθρεί αργότερα!
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## keep_walking

Δεν θα εμπαινα να κλεψω φραουλες αλλα να γινει το τεστ απανταω
1.Χαμηλο που με ελαχιστη προσπαθεια το δρασκελιζω.Ειναι απο ξυλο σαν τους φρακτες που εχουν τα αλογα στις ταινιες αλλα πολυ πιο χαμηλος.
2.Δεν θα ετρωγα με τοσα φυτοφαρμακα που ριχνουν:Ρ ... οκ θα ετρωγα 3-4 για την γευση.
3.Εμμμ συγγνωμη.... εκανε ζεστη....πειναγα...δεν μπορεσα να αντισταθω...να σας πληρωσω την ζημια.
4. Οι φραουλες ηταν μια χαρα δροσιστικες και ειχαν την αισθηση του φρεσκου που εχεις οταν κοβεις ενα καρπο κατευθειαν απο την πηγη.Ενοιωσα χαλια κυριως γιατι με πιασανε....αλλιως για 3-4 φραουλες δεν τιθεται σοβαρο ζητημα.

----------


## raphsssodos

Για να απαντήσω με ειλικρίνεια...Δεν θα έμπαινα στον κόπο να \"κλέψω\" τις φράουλες αλλά μιας και για λόγους οικονομίας εξ υπακούεται πως θα έμπαινα στον κόπο ας το δούμε...
1.το ύψος του εμποδίου ας είναι ίσο με το ύψος μου...κ η κατασκευή του να είναι τέτοια ώστε να παρακάμπτεται σχετικά εύκολα
2.μιας κ βγήκαμε στην παρανομία ας το κάνουμε επαγγελματικά...δεν θα κάτσω να τις φάω τις φράουλες σε \"εχθρικό\" έδαφος...θα πάρω όσες μπορώ [να πάρω αλλά κ να φάω] και θα πάω κάπου ουδέτερα να τις φάω με την ησυχία μου
3.τίποτα...την κάνω με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια...κι όπου φύγει φύγει...
4.οι φράουλες θα είχαν την ίδια γεύση με όλες τις άλλες φράουλες...θα γελούσα όμως [δεν θα ήμουνα μόνος μου..] με την όλη διαδικασία κ το κυνηγητό....

----------


## alexadra

1.κάπου στο 1.5 μέτρο και 2-3 μέτρα πλάτος , χτισμένο με πέτρες παλιό και ψιλογκρεμισμένο,στέκεται μες τη μέση.Εντάξει,δεν με εμποδίζει και πολύ,απλά βαριέμαι να πάω γύρω γύρω..:P
2.4-5
3.\"αχ.συγγνωμη..δεν μπορούσα να αντισταθώ..φαίνονταν τόσο νόστιμες.Πάντως πρέπει να ασχολέισθε πολλά χρόνια ως φραουλοπαραγωγός για να έχουν τόσο καλή ποιότητα και γέυση...και όλοι ξέρουμε πόσο δύσκολη είναι η καλλιέργεια τις φράουλας!Σίγουρα οι καλύτερες που έχω φάει!\"
4.Καλά..όχι και οι καλύτερες που έχω φάει αλλά αρκετά νόστιμες.Εντάξει,δεν ήταν και ό,τι καλύτερο βέβαια που τις \"έκλεψα\" αλλά τελικά είχε και κάτι καλό η όλη η ιστορία πέρα από την ικανοποίηση της γεύσης....έμαθα πολλά για την καλλιέργεια της φράουλας που τόοσο ήθελα πάντα !!! :P :P

----------


## Kivyz03

1.einai kapou stous 30-40 pontous tipota ean ypologiseis to upsos mou 1.85 kai einai petroxtisto
2.den kserw ean tha etroga alla malon oxi para pola to oti den me blepoun den simainei kai oti prepei na shkosw kai to mpakse olokliro opote tha pw gyro stis treis(3)
3.me sygoreite polu,exete dikoio ean einai na ta plhrwsw.....
4.den niowthw geysh alla mono miroudia fraoulas,
kserw oti ekana kati pou den eprepe (kai an eimou egw asthn thesh tou idioktith oxi mono tha fwnaza se periptwsh pou den to paradexotan o allos)alla den nomizw h mallwn den exw tin aisthish ths klepsias..............................

----------


## coma

*Κλεμμένες φράουλες*
1.δεν υπάρχει εμπόδιο ένα μικρό και αβαθές αυλάκι με ελάχιστο νερό το περνάω χωρίς καν προσπάθεια
2. τρώω 2-3 και αν πεινάω 6-7
3.συγνώμη 
4.είχαν πολύ γλυκιά γεύση και λίγο ξυνή ένιωσα λίγο φόβο και τους χτύπους της καρδιάς μου να χτυπάνε δυνατά

----------


## anasia

Εξήγηση και ανάλυση

Οι φραουλες με το εκλυστικό άρωμα και το κόκκινο χρώμα είναι ένα σύμβολο σεξουαλικής έλξης και πόθου. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αντιδράσατε σε αυτήν την ιστορία δείχνει την στάση σας απέναντι στις παράνομες σχέσεις και την κλεμμένη αγάπη.
1.Το ύψος του εμποδίου γύρω από το χωράφι δείχνει τον βαθμό αυτοσυγράτησης και την αντοχή σας στον πειρασμό του σέξ. Όσο πιο ψηλο το εμπόδιο τόσο πιο ισχυρές και οι αντιστάσεις σας.
2.Ο αριθμός των φρουτων που φάγατε αντιστοιχεί στον αριθμο των ανθρώπων που νομίζετε ότι θα μπορούσατε να πουθείτε ανα πάσα στιγμή. Αν σταματήσατε σε μια-δύο φράουλες είστε μάλλον πιστος στην ερωτική σας ζωή. Αν είστε απο αυτους που έφαγαν \"μέχρι σκασμου\" τότε θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βαλετε φρένο στις ερωτικές σας ορμές.
3.Οι εξηγήσεις προς τον ιδιοκτήτη δειχνουν πως θα αμυνόσασταν αν σας επιανα στα \"πράσα\".
4.Ο τροπος που περιγράψατε τις φράουλες δίνει μια ιδέα για τα συναισθήματα που έχετε σκεφτόμενοι μια παράνοιμη σχέση!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## NATNIK

> _Originally posted by anasia_
> Τεστ Γ
> Απαντήστε οσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτήσεις:
> 
> *Κλεμμένες φράουλες*
> Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
> 1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
> 2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?
> 3.Ξαφνικά μπαινει ο ιδιοκτήτης και αρχίζει να σας φωνάζει. Τι λέτε για να υπερασπιστείτε τον εαυτο σας?
> ...


Α.ενα μετρο
Β.5-6
Γ.ζηταω συγνωμη και προσπαθω να τον ηρεμησω με γλυκο τροπο και οτι δεν ηθελα να τον κλεψω απλα εχει υπεροχεσ φραουλες 
Δ.θα στεναχωριομουν με αυτο που εκανα αλλα στο τελος θα το εβλεπα σαν μια τρελα και οχι σαν κλεψια.

----------


## dodeka

> _Originally posted by anasia_
> Τεστ Γ
> Απαντήστε οσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτήσεις:
> 
> *Κλεμμένες φράουλες*
> Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
> 1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
> 2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?
> 3.Ξαφνικά μπαινει ο ιδιοκτήτης και αρχίζει να σας φωνάζει. Τι λέτε για να υπερασπιστείτε τον εαυτο σας?
> ...



1. Ειναι ενα τοιχενιο, ασπρο, περιπου στο υψος της μεσης.

2. Οχι πολλες. ισα-ισα για την \"αμαρτια\".

3. \"Ρε φιλε, ετσι ξεφραγο που το χεις, πως να μην μπουκαρω?\"

4. Την κλασσικη γευση της φραουλας. 
\"Ουφ... το εκανα κι αυτο\"

----------


## Gothly



----------


## Gothly



----------

